# Christianity and donor sperm?



## willow83

any thoughts or feelings on this?


----------



## Wraakgodin

I havent gone though donor sperm or eggs, but am quite willing to do so if it came to that.  

My opinion is that God put people on this earth, both scientists and doctors, to come up with wonderful treatments, not only for infertility but for thousand of other medical conditions, if you are comfortable with the treatment then I can see no reason why you shouldnt have it. 

Sue


----------



## seemedlike4eva

We wrestled a lot with this too. Jesus was conceived by AI, and brought up by a man who wasn't his bio father. We've moved onto DD, for me it was important for the donor eggs to be egg share. God gave us the technology, as long as we are responsible stewards of this gift, I feel comfortable wh it. We haven't yet been Blessed but still praying hard


----------



## Daisy-Chain

I completely agree with Wraakgodin 100%!

Wishing you the very best of luck with whatever you decide


----------



## CherieJ

Hi,

I am new here...and totally new to thinking about donor embryos.  I came to the same conclusion that Jesus came to this earth through AI and was brought up by a God-designated non-bio father, so this is not a new invention!  

All life is sacred...and that is how I want to treat it...whether the DNA is from me or not.  

This is such a gift and I am now praying for blessings and the lives of the two donors that will facilitate me becoming a Mom.

May your heart, soul and spirit be blessed as you look deeper into the ethical, moral and spiritual aspects of embryo etc donation.  Life is a gift, no matter how is comes.  

Cherie


----------



## seemedlike4eva

An update from us.....we have been blessed with a BFP! It's very early, I'm only 4+5 wks, so we'd appreciate your prayers.
Thank you Lord for bringing us to this point 
Blessings ladies x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Huge congratulations, Seemslike4eva!  I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!

Sue


----------



## CherieJ

How wonderful, seemslike4evu...Your new name is...  Woman of Promise!  Praying for you!

Cherie


----------

